

Ask YC: What is/are your favorite book(s)? - raheemm

What is everyone reading these days besides web stuff? It would be great to put together a list   specific to the HN community. Fee free to include non-programming books.
======
JayNeely
Also see:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=85840>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=56618>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=156137>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=45082>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=41532>

There are also many threads regarding books on specific topics(machine
learning, parenting(as hackers), AI, etc.). You can check
<http://searchyc.com/> to find them.

------
bkovitz
Latest books:

_Made to Stick_, by Chip Heath and Dan Heath, about what makes some ideas
memorable and others forgettable. Urban legends, for example, propagate
quickly on a vast scale despite having no marketing budget.

_Mathematical Thought from Ancient to Modern Times_, by Morris Kline. Did you
know that Gauss proved, in a section of his doctoral thesis, that partial-
fraction decomposition can always yield real coefficients?

------
markbao
Guy Kawasaki's books are great.

I actually own 0 programming books and a bunch of books on business and
entrepreneurship. As my good friend @dangrover says - sometimes the books are
crap, but they motivate you to build stuff. And some of them might be great.

------
noodle
4 hour work week

:)

------
LPTS
My favorite fiction books are collections of short stories by Thomas Ligotti.

My favorite non-fiction books are books about consciousness studies and
related issues. Favorites include Hofsteder's I Am A Strage Loop and David
Chalmers The Conscious Mind. Oliver Sacks Musicaphilia is another recent
favorite.

